# Need peripheral for shop  (namely photo printer, copier) . Help ASAP!



## phrick (Jun 5, 2015)

Need the cheapest laser copier (or an mfd will do, if performance of copier is good) with the lowest running cost. 
Also, need a good quality (inkjet) photo printer with the lowest running cost.
My budget for both is 16K to 18K.
Need these for shop.
Please help asap, will buy asap.
Thank you!


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 4, 2016)

Laser MFD: Canon MF3010 Multi-function Printer - Canon : Flipkart.com

Inkjet with color function, with 10 paise/ print cost for B&W and little more for color: Epson L130 Single Function Inkjet Printer - Epson : Flipkart.com


Total expenditure would be around 17.5k. That's it.


----------

